# Microwave Is Not Working Properly



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

First, does anyone know how long the warranty is for the microwave? I looked through my package of stuff and there is nothing in there for the Dometic microwave. The problem is 3/4 of the buttons do not work when pressed. The numeric keypad works, the start button works, and I think the vegetables button works. The rest do nothing. I need to open the door to stop the microwave as the stop/clear button does not work. Neither does the clock button. Anyway, I unplugged it, waited for a while and plugged it back in and still the same problem. Has anyone else encountered this before? I am going to wait for feedback from you guys before I call the dealership.

Thanks.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Never read of anyone with that problem. There was a recall on some models, you could check that. I believe the thread is in the problem section.

John

on edit

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=specs&year=2004


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Mfr. 3 year warranty.

If its outside the one year Keystone warranty you will have to work with Dometic directly (probably) or get charged Keystone service charges -- unless you have a nice dealer...

--------------------

Limited Warranty
For Dometic Microwave Models

THE SELLER NAMED BELOW MAKES THE FOLLOWING WARRANTY
WITH RESPECT TO THIS DOMETIC MICROWAVE OVEN.
1. This Warranty is made only to the first Purchaser (hereinafter called the "Original Purchaser") who acquires this product for his own use.
*2. This Warranty will be in effect for three years from the date of purchase by the Original Purchaser. It is
suggested that the Original Purchaser retain a copy of the dated bill of sales as evidence of the date of
purchase.*
3. This Warranty covers only specified parts which shall be free from defects in material and workmanship
under normal use. This Warranty does not cover conditions unrelated to the material and workmanship of
the product. Such unrelated conditions include, but are not limited to (a) faulty installation and any damage
resulting from such; (B ) the need for normal maintenance and any damage resulting from the failure to
provide such maintenance; (C ) failure to follow Seller's instructions for use of the product, and (d) any
accident to, or misuse of any part of this product and any alteration by anyone other than Seller or the
authorized representative.
4. In order to obtain the benefits of this Warranty, you should return the product which you find defective to
your dealer during the period that this Warranty is in effect. All charges incurred in delivery of the microwave
to Seller must be paid by the Original Purchaser. A copy of the dated bill of sale must accompany the
returned microwave oven.
5. Any item returned in the manner described in paragraph 4 will be examined by your dealer. If it is found that
the microwave is defective in material and workmanship, the Seller will replace the appliance.
6. The Seller does not authorize any person or company to create an warranty obligation or liability on their
behalf.
7. IN NO EVENT SHALL SELLER BE LIABLE FOR INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES, SOME
STATES DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR IMITATION OF INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL
DAMAGES SO THE ABOVE LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.
8. ANY IMPLIED WARRANTY, INCLUDING THE IMPLIED WARRANTY OF MERCHANTABILITY AND
FITNESS FOR ANY PURPOSE, IS LIMITED TO THE DURATION OF THIS LIMITED WARRANTY, SOME
STATES DO NOT ALLOW LIMITATIONS ON HOW LONG AN IMPLIED WARRANTY LASTS, SO THE
ABOVE LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU.
9. THIS WARRANTY GIVES YOU SPECIFIC LEGAL RIGHTS, AND YOU MAY ALSO HAVE OTHER RIGHTS
WHICH VARY FROM STATE TO STATE.
10. All appliances (except those specifically built for commercial use) are warranted only when installed in
vehicles built to the R.V.I.A and CSA Standards.

Seller in USA
The Dometic Corporation
The Warranty Department
509 South Poplar Street
LaGrange, Indiana 46761

Seller in CANADA
The Dometic Corporation
The Warranty Department
866 Langs Drive
Cambridge, Ontario
Canada N3H 2N7


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

That stinks. Ghosty seems to have covered the warranty question. If you have to have it replaced, you might want to put in a microwave vent to the outside. If I ever have to replace mine I will put one in. I may even get around to doing it even if I don't have to replace it.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.

Cheers


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)
[/quote]

Ghosty

Great piece of advice.

Thor


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Fortunately I know the service place owner quite well: We sailed in the Navy together for years and I trust him. But that is still excellent advice and I do have serial numbers of all my appliances in the OB. I checked on the replacement price for the microwave here, and it is $249.99







. I am blown away by the price difference between our countries. But he is going to contact Dometic and get the okay to replace it, so that is good.

Thanks again.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

I bought my TT in December 2006 and they are putting the second Domestic microwave in it as we speak. The first problem we had was the light wasn't working, they put a new one in. While we were at the spring rally the microwave popped and threw the breaker. We stopped at the dealer on the way back and dropped it off. They called and said they had to order another to replace that one. These microwaves are getting to be a real pain in the neck. I hope they cover yours as well.


----------



## beanfarmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Ours did the same thing last summer. I forgot to work on it this past winter. While packing the trailer the other day we noticed it was working again. So who knows?


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I received a call from the RV repair place I deal with and apparently the new microwave is enroute at this time. The owner has offered to give me the old one if I want it, so I will take the glass plate and the roller under it for spare parts. But Dometic told him to not bother fixing it, they will just replace it since they are easier (and cheaper) to replace then repair.


----------



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)
[/quote]

Where are you finding the microwave for $79.99? All the places I have looked have it between $400-$500.


----------



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)
[/quote]

Where are you finding the microwave for $79.99? All the places I have looked have it between $400-$500.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Mickie said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)
[/quote]

Where are you finding the microwave for $79.99? All the places I have looked have it between $400-$500.
[/quote]
http://rvpartsoutlet.com/product_info.php?...d125d9da7d94749


----------



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

Rip said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)
[/quote]

Where are you finding the microwave for $79.99? All the places I have looked have it between $400-$500.
[/quote]
http://rvpartsoutlet.com/product_info.php?...d125d9da7d94749
[/quote]

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Mickie's_Fam (Sep 2, 2007)

Mickie said:


> Thanks for the warranty information. I called my dealership and they told me that it was a one year warranty, and they have some on sale and to come and down and buy one "while they are on sale". I then called a local RV service center and they confirmed that it was a 3 year warranty, to bring it (the microwave) in, they will bench test it and either repair it or replace it, under warranty. So that is good. Thanks for the information.
> 
> Cheers


I think personally that you want it completely replaced -- that would start your three year warranty all over again -- repair does not ... plus lets face it -- these MicroWaves are only about 79.99 so repairing would actually cost the Dometic more then replacing....

WRITE DOWN THE SERIAL NUMBER OF YOURS BEFORE IT GETS IN THE SHOP AND MAKE SURE THAT THE DEALER DOES NOT GIVE YOU A USED ONE AND SAY THAT ITS YOUR'S REPAIRED ... (long story but trust me)
[/quote]

Where are you finding the microwave for $79.99? All the places I have looked have it between $400-$500.
[/quote]
http://rvpartsoutlet.com/product_info.php?...d125d9da7d94749
[/quote]

Thanks for the link!
[/quote]

By the way, when I checked out that link, it is for a counter top model. It has an optional trim kit for cabinet mounting, but is not an over the range model.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes it is the same one for the Outbacks,over the range with the trim kit mounted over the hood fan !!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.dometicusa.com/microwaves.php?id=builtin The over the range one has a hood fan built into the microwave!!!!! http://www.dometicusa.com/microwaves.php?id=otr


----------

